# Bike rack



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if someone makes bike rack to mount inside af the X-Trail ? I believe there is one available for Xterra.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> Does anyone know if someone makes bike rack to mount inside af the X-Trail ? I believe there is one available for Xterra.


I've seen the commercial with the full size bike being taken out of the back of the X. But never noticed a rack of any kind. When I tried to get rails for the roof from Yakima or Thule I had no luck. I'm guessing there isn't such a thing yet. You'll probably have to go external - or go with a folding bike - www.giatexbikes.com


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I got The Yakima's Roof Rack.

Just because Extys aren't listed means there's no clip that fit, I got the Clip from another car & when I tested how it fits.. voilá it works perfectly, by the way, the other car it's also a non-listed car: Renault's Scenic.

Now, the bad thing, I don't got the Rack Here, I've to look for them at the warehouse where I got all that stuff, I'll post Clip N° later.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah, I have seen that comercial too but they just had the bike on it's side which is ok for just one bike. I would like to find something like Xterra's internal bike rack.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I bought the rack you are talking about for my 02 Pathfinder, but have not tried it in the Xtrail. The inside rack is made by Yakima.

I have a Thule system for the roof and I bought a TK6 foot pack (one for the CRV) and had my dealer drill another hole in the mounting bracket of the TK6 so it would fit on the Xtrail.



mike dockal said:


> yeah, I have seen that comercial too but they just had the bike on it's side which is ok for just one bike. I would like to find something like Xterra's internal bike rack.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Oreo said:


> I bought the rack you are talking about for my 02 Pathfinder, but have not tried it in the Xtrail. The inside rack is made by Yakima.
> 
> I have a Thule system for the roof and I bought a TK6 foot pack (one for the CRV) and had my dealer drill another hole in the mounting bracket of the TK6 so it would fit on the Xtrail.


I bought my last bike rack (for my Acura 3.0CL) from Rack Attack. They have alot of choices for racks.. roof mount, hitch mount, inside mount.. you name it.. they got it.. I'm thinking of just getting a hidden hitch installed by them, and getting a Yakima hitch rack.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I've seen the commercial with the full size bike being taken out of the back of the X. But never noticed a rack of any kind. When I tried to get rails for the roof from Yakima or Thule I had no luck. I'm guessing there isn't such a thing yet. You'll probably have to go external - or go with a folding bike - www.giatexbikes.com


The bike wasn't full sized....I hate to say it, but even though the car looks big....I doubt you'll easily get a bike in there. Very few cars can acomodate real sized bikes standing up. And then if you made an internal rack, the fit would be even worse. Get a roof or hitch rack, and if you're worried about it getting wet, or stolen, find the easiest way to lat it down in the car. 

And for the morons that like to argue because they think they know everything. I've been riding bikes for quite some time, and worked in a bike shop for 2 years. I know what i'm talking about. 

I would recomend a folding hitch rack, you would be able to easily reach the bikes, and it can fold out of the way so your rear hatch will still be acessible. Many come with locks, so theft can be prevented, and many manufacturers sell tarps that keep them safe in bad conditions. 

However, if for some reason this nissan managed to sneak under my radar, then build your own rack.
Take a 2x4, and put a fork mount on it. then BAM, you're done. just hold the 2x4 down with a weight, or something, the the bike will remain stable. Thats what i've been using in a Rav 4 for quite some time. (along with a roof rack)

Hope any of this crap helps.

Paul


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> The bike wasn't full sized....


Actually the bike was on its side. You can put *one* bike into just about any station wagon or SUV like that. I'll try Rack Attack or just make my own.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> Actually the bike was on its side. You can put *one* bike into just about any station wagon or SUV like that. I'll try Rack Attack or just make my own.


well, case in point, it won't stand up....leaning things on other things isn't ideal


----------



## dnhillracer (Nov 11, 2005)

*Bike Rack for Nissan Pathfinder and Xterra*

I bought a new bike rack from this company called Rocky Mounts for my Nissan SUV and it works great. It was really easy to put on my factory roof racks and it didn’t require any special help. I highly suggest The Noose bike rack that they offer since it was only $85 - works awesome and looks great in a variety of colors to match your ride. It was the only rack that actually fit on with no problems at all! 

If you want the bike to mount safely inside of the SUV, they have bolt down mounts which will solve all of your problems for safe and easy transfer of your bike. Their website is ROCKYMOUNTS.COM


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

In a X Trail commercial I saw, the front wheel of the bike was removed and leaning on the bike.


----------

